# He Ruide�s Blog Disclosure Policy



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

​ 

On October 5, 2009 the Federal Trade Commission (FTC) announced that it had approved final revisions to the guidance it gives to advertisers on how to keep their endorsement and testimonial ads in line with the FTC Act. The changes affect testimonial advertisements, bloggers and celebrity endorsements.


The FTC press release stated:


“The revised Guides also add new examples to illustrate the long standing principle that “material connections” (sometimes payments or free products) between advertisers and endorsers – connections that consumers would not expect – must be disclosed. These examples address what constitutes an endorsement when the message is conveyed by bloggers or other “word-of-mouth” marketers. The revised Guides specify that while decisions will be reached on a case-by-case basis, the post of a blogger who receives cash or in-kind payment to review a product is considered an endorsement. Thus, bloggers who make an endorsement must disclose the material connections they share with the seller of the product or service. Likewise, if a company refers in an advertisement to the findings of a research organization that conducted research sponsored by the company, the advertisement must disclose the connection between the advertiser and the research organization. And a paid endorsement – like any other advertisement – is deceptive if it makes false or misleading claims.” 


Any one reading this blog knows that from time to time I have rated various products, services, reading material, etc. I should be very obvious that I really like my Fleetwood/Coleman Evolution 3 camping trailer, my DeWalt 18 volt cordless drill, Honda EU 3000is generator etc. Hence I thought I should make it clear that I do not have any financial relationship with any of the products or services that I may write about. In searching for the FTC guides I discovered a web site where you could quickly develop a disclosure policy statement. And so here is my disclosure policy. 

_______________________________________________________________________________

Blog Disclosure Policy 


This policy is valid from October 6, 2009

This blog is a personal blog written and edited by me. This blog does not accept any form of advertising, sponsorship, or paid insertions. I write for my own purposes. However, I may be influenced by my background, education, occupation and experience.

I, as the owner of this blog, will never receive compensation in any way from this blog.

I am not compensated to provide opinion on products, services, websites and various other topics. The views and opinions expressed on this blog are purely mine. If I claim or appear to be an expert on a certain topic or product or service area, I will only endorse products or services that I believe, based on my expertise, are worthy of such endorsement. Any product claim, statistic, quote or other representation about a product or service should be verified with the manufacturer or provider.

This blog does not contain any content which might present a conflict of interest.

He Ruide

To get your own policy, go to http://www.disclosurepolicy.org


----------



## utahguy (Dec 2, 2009)

So He Ruide,
How much do I owe you for all your wonderful tips / mods?


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Utahguy,

Ha Ha.... Well my tips ad mods are free and will continue to be free. Of course you do need to bear that in mine when reading the blog!

I think the Federal Government passed a good requirement as previously bloggers were not required to disclosed any conflicts of interest. I could have been receiving funds to say a particular product was the the best thing since slice bread and you would know. 

Now if bloggers comply you have full transparency and can determine whether to accept or reject the feedback.

Take care.

Ruide


----------

